# What a bum deal today



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

My 293 seller really shipped quickly. Auction was Tuesday and I received the box today. Along with a 293 I was to get 4 AF cars that looked nice. Cars were wrapped real good. They are very close to brand new. I knew there was a problem when the tender was in separate wrapping. Its a Reading tender. I unwrapped the loco and it is a 302AC. A very nice 302AC but not a 293. I have contacted seller. He is very sorry says my 293 will be in the mail today and offered to pay for shipping the 302AC back to him. I
already have a nice 302AC but I made him an offer to keep the loco he sent. Waiting to hear back from him. Disappointed I did not get my 293 today. These things happen with ebay. I am sure
it was an honest mistake.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Seller got back to me, my 293 is in the mail. I was worried he shipped my 293 to someone. He offered me to just keep the 302AC for my troubles. I told him no. Not
over an honest mistake. I requested his paypal address and told him I would send him
25.00 after I get my 293. This 302AC is well worth that. Its nice. I hope my 293 is in as good condition, and I think it will be.

It sounds like I got 2 new locos. I might sell my other 302AC. This one is nicer. No wear on the wheels. And
100% complete. Might try running it in a few minutes. Bet it runs.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Tried running the 302AC. She sputtered a lot at first. Would only run about 2 inches.
Messed with the tender wires and she started running. I don't think it had been run for awhile. Its a hotrod now. Heavy smoker also. Nice little loco. I wasn't going to buy any more Atlantics. I have 5 or 6 of them. I like this one so I guess I have one more. I will
gladly pay 25.00 for this one. I will get some pics of loco and my new cars tomorrow.
Tornado warnings are going off and it is getting black outside. Reverse unit works each and every time. I think loco has been serviced. This might be the first AF steamer I got
in the mail that ran. All the others were "untested". Except for the loco I bought from flyernut. It ran right out of the box. I better go watch for a tornado. Back later.

Kind of a weird day. Got the wrong engine and its my wedding anniversary date. Went by my wife's grave earlier today. Had not been there for awhile.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Sounds like your adventure with ebay worked out for all. Glad at least its a runner and not headed to the repair bench. It appears that yours is full according to you previous statements.:smilie_auslachen: Pictures are requested at your convenience. Stay safe out there mopac with the weather.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The weather was no problem for me, but 15 miles north of me all hell broke out.
Over 115,000 without power, lots of trees down blocking roads, and flash flood
warnings. 60 mph winds. I didn't even get a drop of rain. One funnel cloud spotted.
Got lucky this time. I have had 2 tornados very close to the house in 40 years here.
They do sound like a train coming. One I heard it coming and one I was out of town. 
Could not believe the damage in my yard. Looked like a huge bomb had gone off.
Both times it left my house alone.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Speaking of tornadoes. I was talking to a friend who told me about a friend of his that bought a house (I don't remember where). The wife didn't want to move in it because she was afraid of tornadoes. After people assured that a tornado has hardly ever hit the area, three months after they move in a tornado destroyed the house.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Tornados are not good. I have seen them do some strange things. In Galveston, tx
I saw a house that had been hit. 2 story house. 1/2 of house was gone. Other 1/2
was untouched. It was like it was cut in half with a chain saw. Clean as a whistle.
In the 1/2 left, things were left sitting on tables and counters. Not touched at all.


Never underestimate a womans intuition. My wife was uncanny with intuition.
It took me years but I finally started to listen to her if she expressed a fear of
something.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is another tornado story I have to tell. I did not see it but read it in the newspaper.
These 2 older brothers lived in a house together. A tornado was coming. It was in Texas,
so no basement. They both got into the bathtub. Tornado hit their house destroyed it and picked the tub up with them in it. Set it down 3 blocks away and they were completely unhurt. Had to be some ride.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

One more story and then I will quit. LOL. This one on woman's intuition. I have a
Six Flags amusement park near me. My wife and kids and me were at the park.
I wanted us to ride the cable cars that went up and over the whole park. My wife
would not go. She said those cable cars can fall. I rode with my 2 boys, she didn't.
Our ride went fine, but less than a week later, one of the cable cars fell and killed 
3 people that were riding.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is the news story on the cable car accident. You think I didn't get a big "SEE". I had laughed at her and told her she was goofy.

http://www.gendisasters.com/missouri/13244/eureka-mo-amusement-park-accident-july-1978


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

mopac said:


> Tornados are not good. I have seen them do some strange things. In Galveston, tx
> I saw a house that had been hit. 2 story house. 1/2 of house was gone. Other 1/2
> was untouched. It was like it was cut in half with a chain saw. Clean as a whistle.
> In the 1/2 left, things were left sitting on tables and counters. Not touched at all.
> ...


I lived in Galveston for three years. I was in one tornado and some really serious storms. Gulf generated storms don't play.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Denny, I remember you saying you lived in Galveston. I lived and grew up in Houston for 17 years. I always enjoyed going to Galveston. I loved the French architecture there.
They do get terrible storms in Galveston. I went to Galveston often because it was the closest beach to Houston. Maybe 45 miles away.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I was at the local race track one evening, and they stopped the race and told us the race was terminated due to some very heavy weather approaching the track, and urged everyone to leave as soon as possible. I only live about 5 miles away so I got my butt out of there quick. I turned off the main drag unto my road and in an open field about 100 yards away I saw a tornado forming. I called my son and told him to get the dogs together, and head to the basement as a tornado was moving up the road through the orchards. I live about 2 miles from the main highway and by the time I got home, the tornado dissipated...


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

mopac said:


> Denny, I remember you saying you lived in Galveston. I lived and grew up in Houston for 17 years. I always enjoyed going to Galveston. I loved the French architecture there.
> They do get terrible storms in Galveston. I went to Galveston often because it was the closest beach to Houston. Maybe 45 miles away.


I also lived in Houston not too far from Old Spanish Trail and on Richmond Ave.


----------

